# My 1989 D21 extended cab



## 1989D21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's the basics. 1989 ext cab "E". Been in the family since 1991, I've had it for about 5 years.

Engine: Z24i, 5spd. 228Kmi, K&N filter, platinum plugs, Taylor wires, new Bosal exhaust, original stock clutch

Suspension: poly bushings, 1.5" front drop on stock bars with poly front bumpstops, 3" drop using blocks in rear with shortened bumpstops, KYB gas-a-just shocks

Exterior: de-badged grill, rear bumper tight to body, added another front lip below the original one, original paint!

Interior: 4-4" Polk db401's, Alpine 4x40w amp (under driver seat), Kenwood 150w powered slim sub (2- 6.5" woofers), 1989 Nissan Z steering wheel, Older Alpine headunit w/ removable face, removed one center vent and made a plate to hold my Garmin 255w nav (last pic)

Future plans: V8 swap when it turns 300K, new t-bars, new drop leaf springs, new drop shocks, rear sway bar, crossdrilled and/or slotted front rotors, alarm system w/ keyless entry

pics:


----------

